# edimax EW-7416apn repeater stopped working cant connect to internet.



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

hey guys

i've had an edimax repeater set as a repeater for a while now and a couple of days ago it stopped working. i had it set it up so that my main router is downstairs and the edimax is upstairs acting as a repeater so my pc and ps3 can connect to it and the edimax is connected to the main router.

but not it will not work, i tried resetting and factory resetting it but still to no avail. set it up as before but the pc wont connect to it most of the time. and when it does connect to it, it does not connect to the internet. 

anyone able to help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure the same as when you initially installed it.


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

yea i've done a factory reset a few times to get it working. downloaded the installer from thier website and used that as well but still not working. my computer connects to the edimax, but it wont connect to the internet. any clues?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if it used to work, and you followed the same process setting it up, maybe the unit died? Is it possible something changed in the configuration of the primary router that caused the link to fail?


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

the way i set it up according to instructions is as follows:

set ip/4 to use following address: ip:192.168.2.2
sub:255.255.255.0

then go to 192.16.2.1 on firefox/IE for router settings then under basic:

Mode univsersal repeater
Band 2.4ghz (B+G+N)
MAIN ESSID edimax ap (the name of the router)

Channel Number 8 (same as original router)

Root AP SSID BTHomeHub-FBAC (name of original router) 
Site Survey (just a button that brings new window that shows nearby routers/networks.

---------------
thats all i had to do and thats wat the guide said to do, dont know anything else. i dont get the unit could have died, i've not even had it a year?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say, if you're following the guide and it's stopped working, I'd call their tech support.


----------



## newguys (Jan 9, 2005)

hi still having problems with this with this....

on one of the guides its says to change the ip managements to my routers ip range. it says to set the ip for the edimax(192.168.2.50) subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and then the default gateway which is says is my routers address.

My routers address is 192.168.1.254 but when i enter that into the default gateway and press apply i get an error message saying that:

"invalid gateway address. It should be located in the same subnet of the current ip adress"

anyone got any idea why i get this message?


----------

